# Silverleaf's Hill Country Resort (Canyon Lake)



## Catira (Sep 23, 2011)

We have a reservation for this resort on 10/7 in a 2 bedroom. I had initially wanted Wyndham La Cascada since it's one of our favorite resorts in San Antonio but was not able to secure something there.

Any particular area or section to request at Silverleaf? Hoping to go tubing in the Guadalupe river and take a trip to Gruene. Any other suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 23, 2011)

Silverleaf  2 bedroom units can be a 6/6 or a 6/4.  Which did you book?  A 6/6 is a Presidential and 6/4 can be either a Lodge, Cabin or Townhouse.  

As for tubing down the River, I think most of the tubing companies close down after Labor Day so you may not be able to rent a tube and be picked up when you get to the end.  There is an area called the "Horseshoe" near the resort that may still be open during this time but I am not sure.  There is a place in Gruene on the river (Gruene Rd ) that is open all year for tubing.  We were there for Labor Day week.  We stayed at the WorldMark New Braunfels Resort.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 24, 2011)

hophop4 is right about the units.  There is a huge difference between the 6/6 units and the 6/4 units.  So do share what your configuration is.

There are far more 6/4 units that 6/6 units, so it might be a good chance you have a 6/4 unit. 

For the 6/4 units again there is a difference in quality here.  I prefer the units surrounding the mainpool and clubhouse.  I don't have the building numbers in front of me right now, but can look them up when I get home. 

6/6 2 BR units are all Presidental units.  So you are either down by the lake, or across the road on the hill.  I actually like the ones on the hill, some of the units have a great unobstructed view of nearly 1/2 the lake.  There is also a seperate  pool for each of these areas.  

So share your configuration and I will recommend units.


----------



## Catira (Sep 24, 2011)

Just checked the confirmation and it is 6/4.  Seems from what you both posted the presidentials are nicer units. Wonder if they would let us "upgrade"?

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 24, 2011)

I doubt you will be able to upgrade.  With a 6/4 your best bet is try to get a Lodge unit and not a cabin or townhouse (lots of hiking up steps to get to the units from parking).  If it is Saturday checking most likely it would be across the street up on the hill.  I think the Friday checkins are on the side where the Resort and activities are. There are several Lodges by the Registration and Activities.  Silverleaf will assign the unit when you checkin.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 26, 2011)

Catira said:


> Just checked the confirmation and it is 6/4.  Seems from what you both posted the presidentials are nicer units. Wonder if they would let us "upgrade"?
> 
> Thanks for the information.



Not a chance.  Lodge units just below the pool are the best of the ones remaining.  Better views and good access to the pool and main building for activities.  Units across the road are newer but have no views.  I forgot to look up building numbers.  I can do that tonight if I remember.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 27, 2011)

My preference is building 44, 43 than 42.  Top floor if possible.  If stairs are an issues than consider a ground floor unit.

These units are a little farther back and not directly on FM206.  They still have a bit of the view of the lake, and less of a view of the water treatment facility which is closer to the road as well.

If you opt for one across the road on the North side FM306 than Building 56 and 57 don't back directly onto the Hwy.

Call the resort in advance and put in a request, they can often work with a request.  But do NOT expect an upgrade, they will NOT provide an upgrade.  I think the RCI notes for the resort even state that.  I have never hear of or seen them give someone an upgrade.


----------

